# Tea Tree Oil



## AlwaysLost (Mar 14, 2017)

Thought I'd take a moment to discuss Tea Tree Oil which is something my mom introduced me to courtesy of Whole Foods essential oil section. It has so many uses:

1. Deodorant but a little dab goes a long way.

2. Bugs esp bodylice I had bugs but now there aren't no bugs on me. Also can wash clothes in it...ain't no ticks on me they hate the stuff.

3. Antifungal - cure jock itch and athletes foot (yeah I suck at adventures)

4. Itchy bug bites - helps tone down the itch.

5. Antibacterial soap if you water it down.

About the only downfall is it makes you smell like a pine tree but this stuff is like magic and doesn't take any room.


----------



## nomad89 (Mar 14, 2017)

Tea tree oil is good shit, Eucalyptus and Lavender oil are good for bugs as well. All are easily liberated from yuppie grocery stores.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Mar 14, 2017)

nomad89 said:


> Tea tree oil is good shit, Eucalyptus and Lavender oil are good for bugs as well. All are easily liberated from yuppie grocery stores.



Thanks man! I will look into commandeering some of those soon. One of my goals this season. Is to make a less toxic but still effective version of homemade bug dope.


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 14, 2017)

I feel as if it doesn't work too well on getting rid of bugs rather than deterring them in the first place.
Natural way to get rid of bugs (body, hair, or crabs) as well as flees for the furry travelers is diatomaceous earth. 
Tea tree for sure will help with them not be able to establish an infestation thou.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Mar 14, 2017)

I felt like Tea Tree oil got rid of my lice but maybe its a fallacy...maybe the act bathing and laundry is what did it. Thank you for suggesting this earth stuff. I hadn't heard of it before.


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 14, 2017)

I will stand by diatomaceous earth till the day I die. I've had bad luck with bugs, especially when I first started traveling and wasn't smart enough to realize how rampant they can be. Mostly body lice for me.
I've used it everytime I've been infected. Just put all my clothes in a trash bag and smother them in it, shake up the bag and tie it good. Then lather myself in it for a few days and it has never failed me.
100% success rate, and it's been this way for any dirty kid I've introduced to it. 
100% success rate with the flees as well.
Stuff is a miracle.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Mar 14, 2017)

Sirius said:


> I will stand by diatomaceous earth till the day I die. I've had bad luck with bugs, especially when I first started traveling and wasn't smart enough to realize how rampant they can be. Mostly body lice for me.
> I've used it everytime I've been infected. Just put all my clothes in a trash bag and smother them in it, shake up the bag and tie it good. Then lather myself in it for a few days and it has never failed me.
> 100% success rate, and it's been this way for any dirty kid I've introduced to it.
> 100% success rate with the flees as well.
> Stuff is a miracle.



I still want to perfect a recipe for bug dope but I will certainly give this stuff a try especially if my wool blanket gets fleas again. The only thing that killed the fleas last time was 5 years in a vacuum sealed bag. I tried everything to rid that blanket of fleas.


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 14, 2017)

Give that shit a try man. It's a one ingredient recipe for all bugs


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 14, 2017)

You can even sprinkle it on carpets or blankets and it will kill everything, including eggs.
It's a sharp crystalline substance that litterly cuts bugs into pieces when they walk over it. Work on almost all bugs with an extoskelton, including ants and roaches.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Mar 14, 2017)

Sirius said:


> You can even sprinkle it on carpets or blankets and it will kill everything, including eggs.
> It's a sharp crystalline substance that litterly cuts bugs into pieces when they walk over it. Work on almost all bugs with an extoskelton, including ants and roaches.



I saw it being marketed as the bedbug killer you can eat not that I'm gonna eat it lol.


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 14, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> I saw it being marketed as the bedbug killer you can eat not that I'm gonna eat it lol.



You CAN eat it but I'd only suggest so if you were trying to get rid of an internal infestation. 
That's another cool thing about it.
If you ever get worms (which is more common in humans than is talked about, especially if you dumpster dive meat) or if your furry friend has stomach/intestinal worms (I doubt it'd work on heart worms due to its mechanism of action) you can eat it/feed it to your fluff and it'll get rid of those too. 

Again it's never failed me, not once. Nor have I heard it failing anyone else expect once when it came to head lice in dreads. I don't think it could reach the internal parts of the dreads so they had a place to hide and lay eggs safely.
I've had bugs at least 7 or 8 times, and it gets rid of them from my body in 2 days or less and my clothes in 4 days or less.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Mar 14, 2017)

Sirius said:


> You CAN eat it but I'd only suggest so if you were trying to get rid of an internal infestation.
> That's another cool thing about it.
> If you ever get worms (which is more common in humans than is talked about, especially if you dumpster dive meat) or if your furry friend has stomach/intestinal worms (I doubt it'd work on heart worms due to its mechanism of action) you can eat it/feed it to your fluff and it'll get rid of those too.
> 
> ...



Wow that is cool. I hope I never get worms ick.


----------



## nivoldoog (Oct 25, 2017)

Been dealing with a weird infection for years now. Thought it was fungal but turns out I got worms. Found out when I sneezed and worms came out my nose. Thankfully the VA hooked up some meds. Otherwise I was going to buy livestock meds and take those. 

Dead ones coming out of eyes, nose, all my pores, all over my skin and scalp, ears belly button feet hand.... Fucking nuts dude. Garlic seems to get the worked up, I hear pumpkin seeds are good to.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 26, 2017)

nivoldoog said:


> Been dealing with a weird infection for years now. Thought it was fungal but turns out I got worms. Found out when I sneezed and worms came out my nose. Thankfully the VA hooked up some meds. Otherwise I was going to buy livestock meds and take those.
> 
> Dead ones coming out of eyes, nose, all my pores, all over my skin and scalp, ears belly button feet hand.... Fucking nuts dude. Garlic seems to get the worked up, I hear pumpkin seeds are good to.




ack man that sucks hope you okay. Garlic is a natural vermicide but its also a blood thinner too so you have to be careful.


----------



## nivoldoog (Oct 27, 2017)

AlwaysLost said:


> ack man that sucks hope you okay. Garlicu is a natural vermicide but its also a blood thinner too so you have to be careful.



I eat quite a bit of garlic but I am quadrupling it. Eating so much when I pull out some of the infections material from my scalp it smells like garlic. I am happy to know what it is finally so I can deal with it.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 27, 2017)

nivoldoog said:


> I eat quite a bit of garlic but I am quadrupling it. Eating so much when I pull out some of the infections material from my scalp it smells like garlic. I am happy to know what it is finally so I can deal with it.



be careful too much garlic is toxic and even lethal


----------



## ScumRag (Nov 2, 2017)

Diatomaceous Earth (DE) is great all around- but also helps get regular. Had a friend who was a major hop head & it cleared him out well.


----------



## Time4Change (Nov 11, 2017)

nivoldoog said:


> Been dealing with a weird infection for years now. Thought it was fungal but turns out I got worms. Found out when I sneezed and worms came out my nose. Thankfully the VA hooked up some meds. Otherwise I was going to buy livestock meds and take those.
> 
> Dead ones coming out of eyes, nose, all my pores, all over my skin and scalp, ears belly button feet hand.... Fucking nuts dude. Garlic seems to get the worked up, I hear pumpkin seeds are good to.


Damn bro that's crazy, got any pics? I'd try consuming wormwood if it was me. Just be careful as to much is toxic (it's what absinthe is made of). It's naturally used for deworming. 

Hope you get better man!


----------



## nivoldoog (Nov 12, 2017)

Time4Change said:


> Damn bro that's crazy, got any pics? I'd try consuming wormwood if it was me. Just be careful as to much is toxic (it's what absinthe is made of). It's naturally used for deworming.
> 
> Hope you get better man!




Yea, I been looking into wormwood. Apparently it is one of the few things that works on the brain. Took some meds from hospital but it barely helped and kinda just pissed them off. When I eat my raw garlic now it feels like something jumps around in my stomach.

Apparently I need to eat alkiline foods, stop eating and drinking acid causing foods... But I hear coffee einamas work some


----------



## Jerrell (Nov 15, 2017)

I've never had any VA med help me. I'm sure they have the meds to help with what you got going on, they just don't have the smartest tools in the shed. They have some smartass tools though. I had a nurse practitioner try telling me the sciatic nerve was in the upper back. Apparently he got his degree at Pauly Shore U.

Keep us updated on this worm thing. My nerd brain is intrigued. lol


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Feb 10, 2018)

Ive never heard of diatomaceous earth, i really want to check it out now. So a couple things ive learned that seem to fit here...
Spiders and probably some other bugs too dislike pepermint. A good essential oil can keep em out of your tents/boots/etc. I just recently heard essential oils you buy in shops are not actually meant for consumption at all though. 
Ive heard but not actually tested listerine can be used as a bug spray. Get the regular shit so you dont smell like christmas. Dont chug the bottle before you spray yourself either. Though it could probably seep through your pores and repel bugs. Hmmm. 
And burning spruce bows, all the good smelling greeny bits, and enveloping yourself in the smoke and scrubbing, rubbing yourself off actually cleanses yourself. Dont eat or tea that shit though. Some pines are good to drink i think.


----------



## Goldenvoid (Apr 27, 2018)

The British soldiers in ww1 and ww2 would carry a personal med pack and it would have tea tree oil and honey. Used together to clean and dress most wounds.


----------

